# Favorite Sonic Character



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Who's your favorite Sonic character? Since I obviously couldn't fit _every_ Sonic character in the poll, I only listed the characters with profiles on the official Japanese Sonic website, Sonic Channel (minus Chao, Super Sonic, and Sonic the Werehog). If you want to see a more complete list of characters, look at all the Sonic avatars that I made. I haven't made avatars for _all_ of the characters yet, but I did make most of them.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sonic Avatars</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






























































































































































































































</div>
Feel free to use any of the avatars if you want, by the way. Just make sure to give me credit.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 22, 2010)

Half the people on that list.... :c


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

I like Shadow and Metal/Mecha Sonic.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I like Shadow and Metal/Mecha Sonic.


Metal Sonic and Mecha Sonic are two completely different characters. >_>


----------



## Conor (Jan 22, 2010)

Charmy and Vector.


----------



## Tails-Doll29 (Jan 22, 2010)

May I use this and I was wondering Tyeforce, could I request a signature to go with it with my username please?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought they were different versions of the same character, or am I watching too much SMBZ?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Tails-Doll29 said:
			
		

> May I use this and I was wondering Tyeforce, could I request a signature to go with it with my username please?


Sure, you can use it. Just give me credit in some way. I'm going to be using these avatars for a future forum. I might making a signature for you, if I ever get around to it. =p


----------



## Tails-Doll29 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks, I'll credit you in my signature.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SMBZ ≠ canon. =P

They are completely different.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok. Fess up. Who voted for Silver?


----------



## Tails-Doll29 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have credited you in my signature, mortal. Muwahahahahahaaa!


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 22, 2010)

No Froggy choice. </3


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ok. Fess up. Who voted for Silver?


If Andrew sees that, somebody is going to DIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEE!!! XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> No Froggy choice. </3


I made an avatar for him, at least. =p


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What came first, Sonic CD or S3&K?


----------



## Tails-Doll29 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have my deepest thanks mortal, I will spare you. Muwahahahahaa!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic CD.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 22, 2010)

I like Chaos.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 22, 2010)

Tails-Doll29 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me too much of Rockman. on Halloween  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.
But Froggy needs moar loves.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he doesn't. He's a *censored.3.0*ing frog. He has no character at all. He's just Big's little slave friend.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sonic Wiki says they are different, so I guess I like both. Where's Silver Sonic?


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. That's what makes him so awesome.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally:

Froggy >Half the people on that poll


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sonic Wiki says they are different, so I guess I like both. Where's Silver Sonic?


I haven't made him yet. =p I still have quite a few more characters to make, including Silver Sonic, Maria Robotnik, Prof. Gerald Robotnik, etc.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario Robotnik? ogodwat


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops... XD I meant Mari*a* Robotnik. XD


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 22, 2010)

Froggy is better than Big in every way.

And my favorite character is Knuckles.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Froggy is better than Big in every way.
> 
> And my favorite character is Knuckles.


My favorite is Mario Robotnik.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol ^^^


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOMEBODY NEEDS TO MAKE FANART!! XD


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And supply plenty of eye bleach.


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2010)

You should of made this a Multi vote poll.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> You should of made this a Multi vote poll.


Fine. Top 3 favorite character poll added. =3

Mine are Sonic, Tails, and Shadow. X3


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay *votes*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

Shadow, Metal Sonic, and Chaos.
Dem antagonists.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, then

1. Knuckles
2. Dr. Robotnik
3. Sonic


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 22, 2010)

Shadow Ftw


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Shadow, Metal Sonic, and Chaos.
> Dem antagonists.


They're more like anti-heroes, lol. Chaos is actually good, and Shadow is neutral. Metal Sonic is just following Eggman's orders, except when he turns against him in Sonic Heroes and briefly in Sonic Rivals 2.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evil Revenge Seeking Shadow from SA2 > Neutral Emo Shadow


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is _not_ emo. >_> I don't know why so many people think that. Why? Because he wants to know his past? Yeah, that's _really_ emo. >_> <small>/sarcasm</small>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He should've stayed dead or stayed evil.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ok. Fess up. Who voted for Silver?


Some one who either: A) Was just joking, with a warped sense of humor. B) Someone who just burst into flames for honestly voting for one of the worst characters in video game history.

My favorite character by far is Tails. =3 Strange nobody's favorite so far has been Sonic himself. .-. My top three are Tails, Shadow, and Sonic. ^^


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:<

He wasn't evil in the first place. He was created to be good. He was only evil in SA2 because he was following Eggman's orders, since he released him.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh right. Wanting the ARK to kill everyone for revenge for killing Mario Robotnik is SO good.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reread that. And he ended up saving everyone with Sonic in the end, didn't he?


----------



## Josh (Jan 22, 2010)

Tails, Also nice avatars. I'm using the tails one and I've credited you if that's alright?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. He wanted revenge, and if anything, it was Gerald's orders, go play SA2 again.
True. And then he died. A fitting end, but then after such a dramatic end, SEGA's all like "JK GUISE EGMAHNS RUBOTS SAYVED HIM LOLOLOLO"


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that Sega's excuse for him not dying? I always figured he lived because he was in his Super form.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, then eggman wiped his memory and used him to make robot Shadows.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Tails, Also nice avatars. I'm using the tails one and I've credited you if that's alright?


Yeah, that's fine. =3


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gerald originally created Shadow for good, but he went insane late in his life. Shadow was following Eggman _and_ Prof. Gerald. I know the game, it's my favorite Sonic game ever. =p


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 22, 2010)

... You didn't have to say mine was horribly incomplete. Besides Ijust threw together a quick list and I said so in the topic.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eggman didn't wipe his memory, he lost it when he fell from space. =p


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was never following Eggman, he decieved Eggman to get the Chaos Emeralds so he could crash the ARK.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> ... You didn't have to say mine was horribly incomplete. Besides Ijust threw together a quick list and I said so in the topic.


But you thought Charmy was a girl. XD Fine, I'll change it. =p


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O Charmy isn't a girl?!!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...duh. XD He was using Eggman. IT'S BEEN AWHILE, OKAY?! XD But still, whatever evil Shadow was doing, it was because of Gerald's madness. Originally, Shadow was meant to be created for good, not evil. But when Gerald went insane, he turned Shadow into a weapon, you could say.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um..._no_. XD


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REFERENCE BACK TO AN ENDING ON SHADOW THE HEDGHOG VIDEOGAME:
Shadow thinks or is an android of the "Black Hedghog"


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just Gerald.



			
				Shadow said:
			
		

> Maria... I promise you...REVENGE!


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never really understood Shadow and Maria's connection. Or the the hell she is.


----------



## John102 (Jan 22, 2010)

Shadow, Sonic, and Silver.

I like Silver because he's gay.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 22, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were friends.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't beaten the _real_ ending, have you?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, there was his revenge for Maria, too, but what I'm trying to say is that he's good at heart. Otherwise he wouldn't have helped Sonic defeat the Biolizard/FinalHazard.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope stopped there because I got bored.
Willz you tell me the stowy :3?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Shadow, Sonic, and Silver.
> 
> I like Silver because he's gay.


wtf? XD


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 22, 2010)

Shadow
Metal Sonic
and Choas were my choices.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/NADr597eyIg


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMkay I'm too stupid to understand.........


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Hey get back here you creep!" *chases around fat man*

Oh Knuckles, I'm ashamed of you.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 22, 2010)

May I use Bark as an Avi?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2010)

<big><big><big>> </big></big></big>


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 22, 2010)

Cancel that can I have super tails?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOL *everyone laughs*

Disgrace to Sonic V_V


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I'm not even joking, that was kinda embarrassing to watch.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about it :x


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2010)

Who here thinks Sonic hoverboard thingymajig game sucked hard?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Who here thinks Sonic hoverboard thingymajig game sucked hard?


Never played enough, everytime i played it was with my cousin, who always quit halfway through the match xD


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2010)

I got through 2 races and concluded it was utter bs.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Who here thinks Sonic hoverboard thingymajig game sucked hard?


Don't change the topic. >_>

Sonic Riders was okay. The second one was way too short, though.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2010)

So how 'bout them Saints?

/topic change


----------



## Thunder (Jan 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> So how 'bout them Saints?
> 
> /topic change


Da Bears


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 22, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the Packers.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


H8 D:<


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 23, 2010)

Sonic.
Then Knux and Shadow.


----------



## Zex (Jan 23, 2010)

KNUCKLES YESH


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 23, 2010)

By the way, what Sonic characters would you like to see me make avatars for that I haven't made yet?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> By the way, what Sonic characters would you like to see me make avatars for that I haven't made yet?


Mr. Needlemouse

http://mrneedlemouse.com/


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 23, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

But to his demand: Gladly. =D


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miranda (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow...what's wrong with just the original Sonic?! >.< I don't even know half the characters on that list. But uhh for my favorite, I guess I'll go with Knuckles.


----------

